# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  skype ποιοτητα κλήσεων σε σταθερά

## somade

Θα ήθελα τις εμπειρίες σας για την ποιότητα κλήσεων απο pc σε σταθερά Eλλάδας μέσω skype. Έχει μια προσφορά και έχει απεριόριστες κλήσεις με μόνο 3 περίπου ευρώ τον μήνα. Αξίζει??
Mε ενδιαφέρει αυτό γιατί χρησιμοποιώ skype και στα windows mobile και στο linux πολύ συχνά για κλήσεισς pc to pc.

----------


## sg

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω κάνει μια τρίμηνη συνδρομή για Ελλάδα που μου στοίχισε 5,90 ευρώ (γλιτώνοντας τον φπα  :Wink: ). Το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ από windows mobile 6.1 (Glofiish X500) και είμαι ενθουσιασμένος! Η ποιότητα είναι εφάμιλλη μιας κλήσης σταθερού. 
Επίσης πολύ βολική είναι η δωρεάν προώθηση σε ελληνικό νούμερο σταθερού, κι έτσι όταν έχω κλιστώ το skype παίρνω τις κλίσεις στο σταθερό μου. Σου δίνει δωρεάν και τον τηλεφωνητή και ένα δωρεάν νούμερο για skypein… αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει ακόμα νούμερα Ελλάδος.
Έχει βέβαια fair usage policy, αλλά είναι 10.000 minutes per month. Υπερβολικά πολλά... για μένα τουλάχιστο

----------


## aral

> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες έχω κάνει μια τρίμηνη συνδρομή για Ελλάδα που μου στοίχισε 5,90 ευρώ (γλιτώνοντας τον φπα ). Το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ από windows mobile 6.1 (Glofiish X500) και είμαι ενθουσιασμένος! Η ποιότητα είναι εφάμιλλη μιας κλήσης σταθερού. 
> Επίσης πολύ βολική είναι η δωρεάν προώθηση σε ελληνικό νούμερο σταθερού, κι έτσι όταν έχω κλιστώ το skype παίρνω τις κλίσεις στο σταθερό μου. Σου δίνει δωρεάν και τον τηλεφωνητή και ένα δωρεάν νούμερο για skypein… αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει ακόμα νούμερα Ελλάδος.
> Έχει βέβαια fair usage policy, αλλά είναι 10.000 minutes per month. Υπερβολικά πολλά... για μένα τουλάχιστο


Τί εννοείς ότι δεν έχει δυστυχώς ακόμα νούμερα Ελλάδας?

----------


## pan.nl

Εννοεί πως δε μπορείς να αγοράσεις ελληνικό νούμερο για να μπορούν να σε καλούν στο Skype.

----------


## somade

Παίδες ευχαριστώ! Έκανα συνδρομή και πήρα και ένα τηλεφωνάκι ασύρματο που είναι και για ΟΤΕ και για Skype και όλα μια χαρά.

----------


## mhatzinik

> Παίδες ευχαριστώ! Έκανα συνδρομή και πήρα και ένα τηλεφωνάκι ασύρματο που είναι και για ΟΤΕ και για Skype και όλα μια χαρά.


μπορεις να πεις ποιο τηλ πηρες γιατι με ενδιαφερει για αμεση αγορα?
το τηλ ειναι ethernet η usb ?

----------


## chemboy

> μπορεις να πεις ποιο τηλ πηρες γιατι με ενδιαφερει για αμεση αγορα?
> το τηλ ειναι ethernet η usb ?


Και εμένα με εδνιαφέρει. Αν μπορείς πες μας σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## john dubi

Εγώ που την είχα ψάξει παλία πρίν πάρω voip router τα τηλέφωνα για skype είναι όλα usb και τα πλήκτρα τους είναι συμβατά με το πρόγραμμα. Το καλύτερο είναι να γίνει πρώτα δοκιμή σε demo συσκεύη στο κατάστημα και μετά αγορά. Μερικά που είχα δοκιμάσει είχαν κακή ποιότητα ήχου και ας γράφανε οτι είναι κατασκευασμένα για skype.

----------


## nadware

Αγόρασα κ εγώ χθες 3 μηνη συνδρομή κ προς το παρόν είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Η ποιότητα (1 mbps ote) επικοινωνίας είναι πολύ καλή για voip, λίγο υποδεέστερη της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. 
Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος αν θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω κανονικό τηλέφωνο κ να το συνδέσω στο router, για απευθείας χρήση skype;

----------


## somade

Το τηλεφωνακι είναι USB μάρκα BRONDI και το πήρα 65 ευρώ. Συνδέεται και με φισάκι τηλεφώνου για να δέχεται και κανονικά τηλέφωνα. Ποιότητα κλήσεων πολύ καλή αποδεκτότατη.

----------


## efo355

πριν λίγες μέρες έβαλα για ένα χρόνο για σταθερα ελλάδας με 27,14 ευρώ. Η ποιότητα είναι καταπληκτική και έχω σθνδέσει το linksys cit400 που είναι lan και ασηρματο τηλ παρακαλώ και είμαι υπερικανοποιημένος....εννοείται πως δεν απαιτείται να έχω ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή

----------


## spyrdano

> πριν λίγες μέρες έβαλα για ένα χρόνο για σταθερα ελλάδας με 27,14 ευρώ. Η ποιότητα είναι καταπληκτική και έχω σθνδέσει το linksys cit400 που είναι lan και ασηρματο τηλ παρακαλώ και είμαι υπερικανοποιημένος....εννοείται πως δεν απαιτείται να έχω ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή


Φίλε πες μου σε παρακαλώ από που το πήρες,αν υπάρχει service  στην Ελλάδα και λύσε μου μια απορία:Το skype που έχει ενσωματωμένη η συσκευή είναι αυτό του pc και αναβαθμίζεται κατά καιρούς;Τέλος η ποιότητα ομιλίας με το pc κλειστό είναι ίδια με όταν είναι ανοιχτό;

----------


## ikar6

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το RTX Dualphone (90 ευρώ από Expansys) που είναι DECT/Skype χωρίς να απαιτεί ανοικτό υπολογιστή (συνδέεται άμεσα πάνω στο router). Πολύ καλή ποιότητα ομιλίας, σαφώς ανώτερη από αυτή που έχω βιώσει μέσω PC, σχεδόν εφάμιλη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## spyrdano

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το RTX Dualphone (90 ευρώ από Expansys) που είναι DECT/Skype χωρίς να απαιτεί ανοικτό υπολογιστή (συνδέεται άμεσα πάνω στο router). Πολύ καλή ποιότητα ομιλίας, σαφώς ανώτερη από αυτή που έχω βιώσει μέσω PC, σχεδόν εφάμιλη του ΟΤΕ.


Η αναγνώριση μέσω σταθερού δικτύου στο RTX σού λειτουργεί;
Γιατί σε forum διάβασα ότι λειτουργεί στην αρχή και μετά σταματάει!
Μεγάλο bug το οποίο δεν διορθώθηκε ούτε στο τελευταίο firmware.
Αν δεν ισχύουν αυτά στην Ελλάδα, το αγοράζω!!

----------


## ikar6

@spyrdano:
δυστυχώς όχι φίλε μου, είναι το μόνο πρόβλημα που παρατήρησα και εγώ, παρά το γεγονός ότι αναβάθμισα το firmware όπως λες. Επειδή όμως έχω ταυτόχρονα και δεύτερη συσκευή στο σπίτι όπου φαίνονται οι κλήσεις, δεν το θεώρησα μείζον πρόβλημα.

----------


## raspoutiv

εγώ έχω router το AVM FRITZ!BOX FON. είχα ρωτήσει παλιά στην εξυπηρέτηση του παρόχου μου και μου είπαν πως δε δέχεται voip συσκευές που δε θα λειτουργούν με το e-voice της HOL. 

μπορώ πράγματι να συνδέσω ένα voip-τηλέφωνο σε απλή usb και να δουλεύει και με κλειστό υπολογιστή;
πιάνει και χώρες εξωτερικού αυτή η προσφορά του Skype ή είναι μόνο για Ελλάδα;

----------


## nadware

> εγώ έχω router το AVM FRITZ!BOX FON. είχα ρωτήσει παλιά στην εξυπηρέτηση του παρόχου μου και μου είπαν πως δε δέχεται voip συσκευές που δε θα λειτουργούν με το e-voice της HOL. 
> 
> μπορώ πράγματι να συνδέσω ένα voip-τηλέφωνο σε απλή usb και να δουλεύει και με κλειστό υπολογιστή;
> πιάνει και χώρες εξωτερικού αυτή η προσφορά του Skype ή είναι μόνο για Ελλάδα;


Οι θύρες usb έχουν ρεύμα μόνο όταν το pc είναι σε λειτουργία.
Έχει 3 πακέτα (πιάνει κ χώρες εξωτερικού δηλαδή) με αντίστοιχες τιμές, φυσικά...
http://www.skype.gr/#europeanSubscriptionTab

----------


## ikar6

> εγώ έχω router το AVM FRITZ!BOX FON. είχα ρωτήσει παλιά στην εξυπηρέτηση του παρόχου μου και μου είπαν πως δε δέχεται voip συσκευές που δε θα λειτουργούν με το e-voice της HOL. 
> 
> μπορώ πράγματι να συνδέσω ένα voip-τηλέφωνο σε απλή usb και να δουλεύει και με κλειστό υπολογιστή;
> πιάνει και χώρες εξωτερικού αυτή η προσφορά του Skype ή είναι μόνο για Ελλάδα;


Η ερώτηση με το skype απαντήθηκε.
Σχετικά με το voip, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να συνδέσεις USB συσκευή αφού έχεις το Fritzbox. Εγώ έχω το 7140, συνδέεις στη θύρα FON ένα κανονικό τηλέφωνο και κάνεις μέσα από το interface του Fritz τις ρυθμίσεις sip της εκάστοτε εταιρείας που θέλεις να γραφτείς (voipbuster, icall etc). Σαφώς και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να χρησιμοποιείς το evoice της HOL.

----------


## efo355

spyrdano η συσκευή έχει το skype του pc και έχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης απευθείας από τη συσκτυή ή μπαίνοντας στο μενού μέσω ενός explorer με την ip φυσικά όπως ακριβώς και στο router.Τη συσκευή την πήρα από http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=6389

Επίσης να σου πώ πως έχει πολύ καλή διάρκεια αναμονής και παρά του ότι μιλάω πολύ το φορτίζω κάθε 2 μέρες. Όταν το pc είναι κλειστό εννοείται πως δεν επηρεάζεται μιας και πέρνει απευθείας internet από το ρούτερ μέσω lan. Ακόμη μπορείς να συνδέσεις και απλό τηλέφωνο και να διαλέγεισ αν θες να κάνεις κλησεις μέσω skype ή απλού τηλεφώνου. Οσο για το service δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αλλωστε τί μπορεί να χρειαστεί μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή; Πάντως έχει εγγύηση για 1 χρόνο αν είναι αυτό που θες να μάθεις.....

----------


## spyrdano

> spyrdano η συσκευή έχει το skype του pc και έχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης απευθείας από τη συσκτυή ή μπαίνοντας στο μενού μέσω ενός explorer με την ip φυσικά όπως ακριβώς και στο router.Τη συσκευή την πήρα από http://www.play247.gr/index.php?main...oducts_id=6389
> 
> Επίσης να σου πώ πως έχει πολύ καλή διάρκεια αναμονής και παρά του ότι μιλάω πολύ το φορτίζω κάθε 2 μέρες. Όταν το pc είναι κλειστό εννοείται πως δεν επηρεάζεται μιας και πέρνει απευθείας internet από το ρούτερ μέσω lan. Ακόμη μπορείς να συνδέσεις και απλό τηλέφωνο και να διαλέγεισ αν θες να κάνεις κλησεις μέσω skype ή απλού τηλεφώνου. Οσο για το service δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αλλωστε τί μπορεί να χρειαστεί μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή; Πάντως έχει εγγύηση για 1 χρόνο αν είναι αυτό που θες να μάθεις.....


Τελικά πήρα το NETGEAR SPH200D DUALPHONE αντί του RTX γιατί πιστεύω πιο πολύ στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.Εννοείται ότι δουλεύει και με SKYPE OUT και landing χωρίς απαραίτητα ανοικτό pc.
Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι το πρόβλημα με το callerID του RTX εδώ δεν υφίσταται.
Από ψάξιμο σε πολλά forums χτες, είδα ότι πρέπει σχεδόν να μην έχει bugs.
136 euro από το e-shop και με εγγύηση 2 ετών.Το πάω μου λένε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνουν αυτοί.
Σημειωτέον είναι το μόνο αυτού του είδους τηλέφωνο (πλην RTX) που κυκλοφορεί αυτή την στιγμή στην ελληνική αγορά.
Το πολύ καλό LINKSYS CIT400 αναμένεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

----------


## ariadgr

> Το πολύ καλό LINKSYS CIT400 αναμένεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό.


http://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphrase=LINKSYS+CIT400

 :Whistle:

----------


## spyrdano

> http://www.skroutz.gr/search?keyphrase=LINKSYS+CIT400


Λες να μη κοίταξα στο Skroutz;
Αν έκανες τον κόπο να κλικάρεις τα 5 αυτά μαγαζιά που παραθέτεις (μέσω Skroutz), θα έβλεπες ότι και τα 5  αναμένουν το Linksys cit400 χωρίς να ξέρουν πότε θάρθει!!!Πήρα και τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με όλα!!!
Ο δε αντιπρόσωπος (INFOQUEST)  που μίλησα, μου είπε να πάρω το cit300 (usb)!!

Προσεκτικότερος άλλη φορά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Φιλικά!

----------


## ikar6

> Τελικά πήρα το NETGEAR SPH200D DUALPHONE αντί του RTX γιατί πιστεύω πιο πολύ στην συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.Εννοείται ότι δουλεύει και με SKYPE OUT και landing χωρίς απαραίτητα ανοικτό pc.
> Το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι το πρόβλημα με το callerID του RTX εδώ δεν υφίσταται.
> Από ψάξιμο σε πολλά forums χτες, είδα ότι πρέπει σχεδόν να μην έχει bugs.
> 136 euro από το e-shop και με εγγύηση 2 ετών.Το πάω μου λένε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και τα υπόλοιπα τα αναλαμβάνουν αυτοί.
> Σημειωτέον είναι το μόνο αυτού του είδους τηλέφωνο (πλην RTX) που κυκλοφορεί αυτή την στιγμή στην ελληνική αγορά.
> Το πολύ καλό LINKSYS CIT400 αναμένεται εδώ και πολύ καιρό.


Με γεια! Ελπίζω να σε βολέψει!

----------


## raspoutiv

> Λες να μη κοίταξα στο Skroutz;
> Αν έκανες τον κόπο να κλικάρεις τα 5 αυτά μαγαζιά που παραθέτεις (μέσω Skroutz), θα έβλεπες ότι και τα 5  αναμένουν το Linksys cit400 χωρίς να ξέρουν πότε θάρθει!!!Πήρα και τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με όλα!!!
> Ο δε αντιπρόσωπος (INFOQUEST)  που μίλησα, μου είπε να πάρω το cit300 (usb)!!
> 
> Προσεκτικότερος άλλη φορά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Φιλικά!


από amazon.de ή ebay.de δοκίμασες; εγώ βρήκα εκεί όλα τα Fritz!box (βέβαια είναι γερμανικά) σε πολύ καλές τιμές. από Γερμανία θα σου ρθουνε πολύ γρήγορα. από το να περιμένεις τα τοπικά καταστήματα...

----------


## spyrdano

> από amazon.de ή ebay.de δοκίμασες; εγώ βρήκα εκεί όλα τα Fritz!box (βέβαια είναι γερμανικά) σε πολύ καλές τιμές. από Γερμανία θα σου ρθουνε πολύ γρήγορα. από το να περιμένεις τα τοπικά καταστήματα...


Εύχομαι να μην είμαι off topic, αλλά το amazon έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν στέλνει αυτά τα προιόντα στην Ελλάδα (εκτός βιβλίων,dvd...).
Αν κάνω λάθος, ας μου πει κάποιος τον τρόπο.
Τώρα όσον αφορά το ebay.com τουλάχιστον για το Linksys cit400 γίνεται αναφορά να μην το παραγγείλουμε αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί στα 110V.Και το ebay.de σε παραπέμπει Αμερική.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την υπόδειξη!

----------


## efo355

Και εγώ όταν έψαχνα το cit400 έφτυσα αίμα για να το βρώ, δυστηχώς το link που έδωσα από το play247 το έχει στην αναμονή για διαθεσιμότητα. Πάντως πρόκειται για πάρα πολύ καλό τηλέφωνο

----------


## dsVee

σημερα ειδα αυτο το θεμα μιας και ψαχνω ενα αξιολογο τηλέφωνο για skype.

απο οτι ειδα το cit400 υπαρχει στο e-shop
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615151

αυτο δεν ειναι? απο οτι λεει ειναι αμεσα διαθεσιμο....

----------


## zsdekp

κι εγω σημερα ειδα αυτο το θεμα μιας και ψαχνω την πιο αξιοπιστη και φθηνη οσο γινεται λυση για κλησεις σε σταθερα μεσω skype.εχω δει αυτο εδω το voice adapter της Linksys.

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615047
για το οποιο θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.Απο τα λιγα που καταλαβαινω ειναι μπορω να συνδεσω 2 απλες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες κι οτι θα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο(με βαση τα πρωτοκολλα που υποστηριζει SIP κυριως και τα voice codecs) σε σχεση με το να μιλαω απο το pc και συν της αλλης δεν χρειαζεται να εχω ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη.Πειτε μου κι εσεις τη γνωμη σας.

----------


## golity

> κι εγω σημερα ειδα αυτο το θεμα μιας και ψαχνω την πιο αξιοπιστη και φθηνη οσο γινεται λυση για κλησεις σε σταθερα μεσω skype.εχω δει αυτο εδω το voice adapter της Linksys.
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.615047
> για το οποιο θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.Απο τα λιγα που καταλαβαινω ειναι μπορω να συνδεσω 2 απλες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες κι οτι θα ειναι πολυ πιο σταθερο(με βαση τα πρωτοκολλα που υποστηριζει SIP κυριως και τα voice codecs) σε σχεση με το να μιλαω απο το pc και συν της αλλης δεν χρειαζεται να εχω ανοιχτο τον υπολογιστη.Πειτε μου κι εσεις τη γνωμη σας.


Το πρωτόκολλο SIP δεν είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιεί το Skype, το Skype έχει δικό του. Με αυτή τη συσκευή μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις εταιρίες που χρησιμοποιούν το πρωτόκολλο SIP, π.χ www.i-call.gr www.nonoh.net www.evoice.gr κλπ

----------


## zsdekp

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.εχω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση.υπαρχει καποιο voip που να δινει αστικα υπεραστικα δωρεαν για ελλαδα χωρις παγιο τελος κλησης.To Skype εχει δωρεαν με 3 ευρω το μηνα αλλα καπου ειδα οτι εχει 0,04 του ευρω παγιο για καθε κληση.

----------


## golity

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.εχω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση.υπαρχει καποιο voip που να δινει αστικα υπεραστικα δωρεαν για ελλαδα χωρις παγιο τελος κλησης.To Skype εχει δωρεαν με 3 ευρω το μηνα αλλα καπου ειδα οτι εχει 0,04 του ευρω παγιο για καθε κληση.


Δεν βλέπω να γράφει κάτι για πάγιο τέλος κλήσης, είσαι σίγουρος; Πάντως κάτι φθηνότερο από αυτό δεν υπάρχει για την ώρα. Το i-call έχει απεριόριστες εθνικές κλήσεις με 11,5 ευρώ για την συνδρομητική υπηρεσία και 13,99 για την προπληρωμένη, της betamax (nonoh, voipdiscount κλπ) με 10ευρώ + ΦΠΑ, οπότε το Skype μια χαρά μου φαίνεται σαν επιλογή.

----------


## zsdekp

οκ ευχαριστω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kriti

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.εχω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση.υπαρχει καποιο voip που να δινει αστικα υπεραστικα δωρεαν για ελλαδα χωρις παγιο τελος κλησης.To Skype εχει δωρεαν με 3 ευρω το μηνα αλλα καπου ειδα οτι εχει 0,04 του ευρω παγιο για καθε κληση.


εχω παρει και εγω τριμηνο στο skype και δεν εχει ελαχιστη χρεωση 0,04 ανα κληση

----------


## sv2evs

έχω και εγώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα στο skype και ψάχνω τηλέφωνο που να συνδέεται στον router (του ΟΤΕ) για να δουλεύει και με κλειστό υπολογιστή. Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος ξέρει ποια είναι αυτά τα τηλέφωνα και αν μπορούμε να τα παραγγείλουμε από κάποιο κατα προτίμηση ελληνικό e-shop ας μου πει... :Whistle:

----------


## nadware

> έχω και εγώ αυτό το πρόγραμμα στο skype και ψάχνω τηλέφωνο που να συνδέεται στον router (του ΟΤΕ) για να δουλεύει και με κλειστό υπολογιστή. Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος ξέρει ποια είναι αυτά τα τηλέφωνα και αν μπορούμε να τα παραγγείλουμε από κάποιο κατα προτίμηση ελληνικό e-shop ας μου πει...


Από Ελλάδα δε βρήκα κάτι που να κοστίζει κάτω από 100€ (τόσα δε δίνω!).
Πάντως μάλλον θα χρειαστείς κάτι τέτοιο http://cgi.ebay.com/Netgear-SPH200D-...2em118Q2el1247
 φαντάζομαι, με αντίστοιχα υψηλό κόστος...
Αντίθετα, παρόμοιες συσκευές που να υποστηρίζουν πρωτόκολλο sip, υπάρχουν σε συμφέρουσες τιμές, αλλά δε λειτουργούν με το skype.
Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος πάντως κ κάποιος (πιο ενημερωμένος) χρήστης να με διαψεύσει.

----------


## sv2evs

έλεγα για κάτι τέτοιο:http://www.expansys.com.gr/d.aspx?i=144043

υ.γ Το ξέρετε ότι τώρα μπορείτε να βάλετε και νούμερο να φαίνεται στο skype όταν καλείτε (τα σταθερά, αφού είναι με πολύ μικρό "πάγιο)...? Λειτουργεί κανονικά μετά απο 24 ώρες που θέλει ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## nadware

καλό φαίνεται...

αφού βγάλανε συσκευή σε τιμή κάτω των 100€, είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο

----------


## spyrdano

> έλεγα για κάτι τέτοιο:http://www.expansys.com.gr/d.aspx?i=144043
> 
> υ.γ Το ξέρετε ότι τώρα μπορείτε να βάλετε και νούμερο να φαίνεται στο skype όταν καλείτε (τα σταθερά, αφού είναι με πολύ μικρό "πάγιο)...? Λειτουργεί κανονικά μετά απο 24 ώρες που θέλει ενεργοποίηση.


Μπορείς φίλε να δώσεις μερικές διευκρινήσεις για το νούμερο που αναφέρεις;
Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι στις χώρες που διατίθεται η λειτουργία αυτή δεν περιλαμβάνεται η Ελλάδα.
Εκτός αν μιλάς για νούμερο κινητού που δίνεις, για να φαίνεται απλώς.

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, ακριβώς γι'αυτό μιλάμε..ένα νούμερο που δίνεις εσύ για να φαίνεται όταν καλείς απο skype.

δεν μιλάμε για skypein number αφού ακόμα μάλλον είμαστε λίγοι για να δώσουν νουμεράκια.

----------


## yianniscan

Δεν είμαστε λίγοι για να δώσει το Skype γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς Ελλάδας. Απλά δεν θέλουν να μπουν στην διαδικασία αδειοδότησης, με τους υπάρχοντες περιορισμούς.

----------


## sv2evs

Ας ελπίσουμε τότε ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αξιοθούμε να δούμε και εμείς SkypeIn για να μπορέσουμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε και αυτό ως ένα άλλο εναλακτικό μέσο επικοινωνίας (εγώ ήδη το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά με το πρόγραμμα των απεριόριστων κλήσεων).

----------


## spyrdano

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει δώσει κάποιος αριθμό κινητού για να βγαίνει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης σε εξερχόμενη skype και αυτό να λειτούργησε.
Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχω δώσει τον αριθμό ενός CU που έχω, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του skype στον λογαριασμό μου.Μου έστειλαν μάλιστα μήνυμα ότι σε 2 ώρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί, όταν προσπάθησα να το ξαναπεράσω, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω.
Αρχικά κατά την καταχώρηση του αριθμού σου λέει ότι σε 24 ώρες η λειτουργία θα ενεργοποιηθεί.

Εννοείται ότι αν συμπεριλαμβανόταν η Ελλάδα στο skype in με γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα.

----------


## sv2evs

σε ενημερώνει ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργεί πάντα η υπηρεσία αυτή...ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό.

----------


## nadware

> σε ενημερώνει ότι δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργεί πάντα η υπηρεσία αυτή...ελπίζω να είναι προσωρινό.


Θα ήταν εύκολο να μου πείτε τη διαδικασία (σε ποιο σημείο δηλαδή), ώστε να δηλώσω νούμερο Ελλάδας; Υπάρχει κάποιο κόστος; 
Στο παρελθόν που το είχα ψάξει, μόνο νούμερο εξωτερικού δεχόταν.

----------


## spyrdano

> Στο παρελθόν που το είχα ψάξει, μόνο νούμερο εξωτερικού δεχόταν.


Ακόμα μόνο νούμερο εξωτερικού δέχονται.

----------


## chemboy

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν έχει δώσει κάποιος αριθμό κινητού για να βγαίνει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης σε εξερχόμενη skype και αυτό να λειτούργησε.
> Εδώ και 2 μέρες έχω δώσει τον αριθμό ενός CU που έχω, σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του skype στον λογαριασμό μου.Μου έστειλαν μάλιστα μήνυμα ότι σε 2 ώρες θα ενεργοποιηθεί, όταν προσπάθησα να το ξαναπεράσω, αλλά ακόμα περιμένω.
> Αρχικά κατά την καταχώρηση του αριθμού σου λέει ότι σε 24 ώρες η λειτουργία θα ενεργοποιηθεί.
> 
> Εννοείται ότι αν συμπεριλαμβανόταν η Ελλάδα στο skype in με γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς θα ήταν αλλιώς τα πράγματα.


Εγώ έχω πάθει άλλο πράγμα. Έβαλα πριν 1 μήνα περίπου να εμφανίζει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης τον αριθμό του κινητού μου και δούλευε κανονικά αν και ενεργοποιήθηκε σε κανένα 8ωρο μετά. Πριν λίγο καιρό όμως το μετάνιωσα και δεν θέλω να δείχνει τίποτα στην αναγνώριση ή όπως έδειχνε παλαιότερα. Βλέπω πως έχει επιλογή πότε να δείχνει τον αριθμό σου. Το ξετσεκάρω, μου λέει ότι δεν γίνεται άμεσα αλλά ότι παίρνει κανένα 24ωρο το πολύ. Δεν γίνεται τίποτα, εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το αριθμό του κινητού μου είτε είναι τσεκαρισμένη η επιλογή είτε όχι, το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές και έχουν περάσει πολλά 24ωρα από τότε.

----------


## spyrdano

> Εγώ έχω πάθει άλλο πράγμα. Έβαλα πριν 1 μήνα περίπου να εμφανίζει στην αναγνώριση κλήσης τον αριθμό του κινητού μου και δούλευε κανονικά αν και ενεργοποιήθηκε σε κανένα 8ωρο μετά. Πριν λίγο καιρό όμως το μετάνιωσα και δεν θέλω να δείχνει τίποτα στην αναγνώριση ή όπως έδειχνε παλαιότερα. Βλέπω πως έχει επιλογή πότε να δείχνει τον αριθμό σου. Το ξετσεκάρω, μου λέει ότι δεν γίνεται άμεσα αλλά ότι παίρνει κανένα 24ωρο το πολύ. Δεν γίνεται τίποτα, εξακολουθεί να βγάζει το αριθμό του κινητού μου είτε είναι τσεκαρισμένη η επιλογή είτε όχι, το έχω κάνει πολλές φορές και έχουν περάσει πολλά 24ωρα από τότε.


Φίλε σκέφτομαι, τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση που ακόμα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί, μήπως είναι και θέμα εταιρίας κινητής.Η Vodafone της οποίας έδωσα αριθμό μπορεί, δεν ξέρω, να το μπλοκάρει.Ποιας εταιρίας έδωσες εσύ;
Και ένα τελευταίο, η αναγνώριση γίνεται από όλα τα τηλέφωνα;(κινητά και σταθερά)

----------


## chemboy

> Φίλε σκέφτομαι, τουλάχιστον στη δική μου περίπτωση που ακόμα περιμένω να ενεργοποιηθεί, μήπως είναι και θέμα εταιρίας κινητής.Η Vodafone της οποίας έδωσα αριθμό μπορεί, δεν ξέρω, να το μπλοκάρει.Ποιας εταιρίας έδωσες εσύ;
> Και ένα τελευταίο, η αναγνώριση γίνεται από όλα τα τηλέφωνα;(κινητά και σταθερά)


Η αναγνώριση γίνεται από όλα τα τηλέφωνα, κινητά και σταθερά. Έχω Wind.
Δεν νομίζω πως παίζει ρόλο η εταιρία κινητής. Είναι λίγο σπάσιμο ο τρόπος που έχουν για επιβεβαίωση στοιχείων (με τα sms). Εγώ ήθελα να βάλω το σταθερό μου τηλέφωνο, αλλά πως να κάνω επιβεβαίωση με τα sms !

----------


## ougabouga2002

παιδιά το RTX DUALphone 3088 τι προβλήματα έχει? Και αυτοί που αγόρασαν το Netgear SPH200D είναι ευχαριστημένοι? 
 Επίσης τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ, είμαι λίγο άπειρος στο θέμα. Για το Netgear SPH200D π.χ. κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να το συνδέσω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή και στο router?

----------


## spyrdano

> παιδιά το RTX DUALphone 3088 τι προβλήματα έχει? Και αυτοί που αγόρασαν το Netgear SPH200D είναι ευχαριστημένοι? 
>  Επίσης τι εξοπλισμό θα χρειαστώ, είμαι λίγο άπειρος στο θέμα. Για το Netgear SPH200D π.χ. κατάλαβα ότι θα πρέπει να το συνδέσω στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή και στο router?


Χρησιμοποιώ το NETGEAR που ανέφερες εδώ και 4 μήνες και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος.Και χάρη σε αυτό είμαι fun του skype!
Και τα δύο λειτουργούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο.Τα συνδέεις και στο router και την τηλεφωνική γραμμή.Δουλεύουν και με skype και με ΟΤΕ και πάνω από όλα και με κλειστό PC.
Το μειονέκτημα του RTX είναι ότι δεν δουλεύει η αναγνώριση κλήσης όταν έχεις εισερχόμενη.Τουλάχιστον αυτό λέγανε σε forum πριν και δύο μήνες που τα ψαχνα.Είναι όμως λίγο φτηνότερο από το NETGEAR.

----------


## sv2evs

Κανένα Link υπάρχει γι'αυτά τα 2 αφού λειτουργούν χωρίς ανοιχτό υπολογιστή; Κόστος;  :Thinking:

----------


## spyrdano

> Κανένα Link υπάρχει γι'αυτά τα 2 αφού λειτουργούν χωρίς ανοιχτό υπολογιστή; Κόστος;


http://www.expansys.com.gr/p.aspx?i=144043
http://www.expansys.com.gr/p.aspx?i=145268
http://www.skypestore.gr/dualphone-3088-rtx-p29778.html

----------


## sv2evs

Ευχαριστώ...τσιμπιμένες τιμές...μόνο το πρώτο Link είναι το φθηνότερο... :Thinking:

----------


## tleon

> Ευχαριστώ...τσιμπιμένες τιμές...μόνο το πρώτο Link είναι το φθηνότερο...


ψαξε λιγο και στο ebay...

----------


## spyrdano

> ψαξε λιγο και στο ebay...


Θα πρότεινα να το αποφύγει, γιατί το Linksys cit400 που έψαχνα σαν εναλλακτική λύση το έδιναν στα 110V και όχι στα 220V που είναι για την Ευρώπη.
Μάλιστα το τόνιζαν.Εκτός και πέσει αντάπτορας.

----------


## Nfun

Για να συνδεσω τηλεφωνο skype στο ρουτερ πρεπει να υποστηριζει voip? η απλα το συνδεω
σε μια θυρα ethernet του ρουτερ και ειναι οκ...
Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## spyrdano

> Για να συνδεσω τηλεφωνο skype στο ρουτερ πρεπει να υποστηριζει voip? η απλα το συνδεω
> σε μια θυρα ethernet του ρουτερ και ειναι οκ...
> Ξερει κανεις?


Απλά το συνδέεις σε μια θύρα ethernet οποιουδήποτε router.

----------


## chrismasgr

Τελικά το dual phone έχει bug ή φταίει το δύκτιο;Με την αναγνώριση εννοώ

----------


## zois199

> Θα πρότεινα να το αποφύγει, γιατί το Linksys cit400 που έψαχνα σαν εναλλακτική λύση το έδιναν στα 110V και όχι στα 220V που είναι για την Ευρώπη.
> Μάλιστα το τόνιζαν.Εκτός και πέσει αντάπτορας.


εχω το cit400 apo ameriκανικο σαιτ και πραγματι ηταν για 110 volt αλλά αγόρασα ενα αναπτορα και εναν μετατροπεα τασης (κοστος 15 €) και ολα ειναι οκ

----------


## spyrdano

> Τελικά το dual phone έχει bug ή φταίει το δύκτιο;Με την αναγνώριση εννοώ


Όλα τα dual phone που κυκλοφορούν διεθνώς (και ξέρω 4:Linksys,Philips,RTΧ και Netgear) έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο λογισμικό.
Όλα στην αναγνώριση δεν βγάζουν το όνομα (ας είναι καταχωρημένο στις επαφές) αλλά τον αριθμό μόνο, αυτού που καλεί.
Βέβαια αν ψάξεις μετά στις εισερχόμενες θα δεις το όνομα!!!
Αν αυτό είναι bug, τι να πω, αφού συναντιέται λόγω σχεδίασης λογισμικού σε όλα.
Στο RTX όμως δεν εμφανίζει τον αριθμό των εισερχόμενων (από κινητά μόνο νομίζω) παρά τις όσες αναβαθμίσεις.
Στο NETGEAR SPH200D που χρησιμοποιώ μήνες, κανένα bug.

----------

